# Cold Starting trouble



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

My lawn chopper has trouble starting when the weather or the motor is cold. 

just changed the spark plug and put some dry gas in the tank. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Motor Info:

10 hp Tecumseh

I would like to sell it but only after I get this problem taken care of.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Run a small electric heater under a tarp for about 15 mins. It'll start right up! 

Changing to a 0w-30 or 5w- 30 oil will make the engine turn easier in the cold.


----------



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for the tip sixchows


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

New points and condensor if so equiped, thinner oil was already mentioned, how old is the battery? maybe needs to be replaced? new fuel filter.


----------



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

New battery and thinner oil already installed.

I will try the points and fuel filter.


Thanks


----------

